# وزيره القوى العامله عائشه عبد الهادى يوجد 800الف وظيفه خاليه لم تجد من يشغلها ولا تتطلب اى خبره او مؤهل ومرتباتها تصل الى خمسه الاف جنيه!!!



## tasoni queena (27 يناير 2011)

*وزيره القوى العامله عائشه عبد الهادى يوجد 800الف وظيفه خاليه لم تجد من يشغلها ولا تتطلب اى خبره او مؤهل ومرتباتها تصل الى خمسه الاف جنيه!!!*


وزيره القوى العامله عائشه عبد الهادى يوجد 800الف وظيفه خاليه لم تجد من يشغلها ولا تتطلب اى خبره او مؤهل ومرتباتها تصل الى خمسه الاف جنيه!!! :99:










[YOUTUBE]6boDxYw-1gg&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


موقع الحق والضلال​


----------



## grges monir (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: وزيره القوى العامله عائشه عبد الهادى يوجد 800الف وظيفه خاليه لم تجد من يشغلها ولا تتطلب اى خبره او مؤهل ومرتباتها تصل الى خمسه الاف جنيه!!!*

هى الوظائف دى فى مصر ولا فى بلاد الواق الواق هههههههه


----------



## صوت صارخ (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: وزيره القوى العامله عائشه عبد الهادى يوجد 800الف وظيفه خاليه لم تجد من يشغلها ولا تتطلب اى خبره او مؤهل ومرتباتها تصل الى خمسه الاف جنيه!!!*

*مؤهل وزيرتنا المصونة دبلوم تجارة ...... بجد مش هزار

فالخطأ وارد يا سادة ............ وجل من لا يُخطئ .... وربنا يجعله عامر يا ست ... *


----------



## tasoni queena (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: وزيره القوى العامله عائشه عبد الهادى يوجد 800الف وظيفه خاليه لم تجد من يشغلها ولا تتطلب اى خبره او مؤهل ومرتباتها تصل الى خمسه الاف جنيه!!!*




> هى الوظائف دى فى مصر ولا فى بلاد الواق الواق هههههههه




موجودة يا جرجس​ 
بس انت مش مجتهد مش بتدور​ 
التقصير منك ههههههههههههه

شكرا جرجس لردك الجميل​


----------



## tasoni queena (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: وزيره القوى العامله عائشه عبد الهادى يوجد 800الف وظيفه خاليه لم تجد من يشغلها ولا تتطلب اى خبره او مؤهل ومرتباتها تصل الى خمسه الاف جنيه!!!*

*



مؤهل وزيرتنا المصونة دبلوم تجارة ...... بجد مش هزار

فالخطأ وارد يا سادة ............ وجل من لا يُخطئ .... وربنا يجعله عامر يا ست ... 

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
ههههههههههه

فعلا جلا من لا يسو

شكرا استاذ صوت صارخ لردك الجميل​*


----------



## govany shenoda (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: وزيره القوى العامله عائشه عبد الهادى يوجد 800الف وظيفه خاليه لم تجد من يشغلها ولا تتطلب اى خبره او مؤهل ومرتباتها تصل الى خمسه الاف جنيه!!!*

صدقني انا سمعت ان معها اعداديه من دبلوم
الوظائف ديه بقي كانت فين في الدرجه !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
ربنا يرحمنا​


----------



## sparrow (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: وزيره القوى العامله عائشه عبد الهادى يوجد 800الف وظيفه خاليه لم تجد من يشغلها ولا تتطلب اى خبره او مؤهل ومرتباتها تصل الى خمسه الاف جنيه!!!*

بصراحه خبر مستفز جداا

مش عارفه بيضحكوا علي مين 

فاكرين الناس مجانين ولا ايه هيصدقوا 

ربنا يرحمنا


----------



## صوت صارخ (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: وزيره القوى العامله عائشه عبد الهادى يوجد 800الف وظيفه خاليه لم تجد من يشغلها ولا تتطلب اى خبره او مؤهل ومرتباتها تصل الى خمسه الاف جنيه!!!*

*السفيه يتكلم دائما فيما لا يفهم

والغلط مش عندها ............. الغلط عند اللى حطها على هذا الكرسي

وجحا مش حيكون أشطر من حماره ....*


----------



## mr _mr (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: وزيره القوى العامله عائشه عبد الهادى يوجد 800الف وظيفه خاليه لم تجد من يشغلها ولا تتطلب اى خبره او مؤهل ومرتباتها تصل الى خمسه الاف جنيه!!!*

هيشتغل حرامى


----------



## بنت موسى الاسود (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: وزيره القوى العامله عائشه عبد الهادى يوجد 800الف وظيفه خاليه لم تجد من يشغلها ولا تتطلب اى خبره او مؤهل ومرتباتها تصل الى خمسه الاف جنيه!!!*

5 الاف جنيه ياسلام نكته


----------



## حبيب يسوع (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: وزيره القوى العامله عائشه عبد الهادى يوجد 800الف وظيفه خاليه لم تجد من يشغلها ولا تتطلب اى خبره او مؤهل ومرتباتها تصل الى خمسه الاف جنيه!!!*

لا اصدق


----------



## جيلان (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: وزيره القوى العامله عائشه عبد الهادى يوجد 800الف وظيفه خاليه لم تجد من يشغلها ولا تتطلب اى خبره او مؤهل ومرتباتها تصل الى خمسه الاف جنيه!!!*

معلش بقى اصل الشعب مرفه زيادة عن اللزوم مش محتاجين الاشغال دى
ده الواحد وهو نازل الصبح بيحتار يركب انهى عربية من الى عنده 

والنبى العالم دى بتهزر :a82:


----------



## noraa (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: وزيره القوى العامله عائشه عبد الهادى يوجد 800الف وظيفه خاليه لم تجد من يشغلها ولا تتطلب اى خبره او مؤهل ومرتباتها تصل الى خمسه الاف جنيه!!!*

يا جماعة لازم نكون بنفهم مرتب 5000جنية منهم 200 جنية دمغة
و300جنية تامين على الحياة 
700تامين على  الممتلاكات الحكومية بيق المجموع 500+300+700/1200
نيجى بقى للدمغات والطوابع 3700
بيق المرتب صافى بالبدالة 100جنية مصرى ننننننننننننننننننننعمة حد لاقى شغلانة ذى دى


----------



## ميرنا (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: وزيره القوى العامله عائشه عبد الهادى يوجد 800الف وظيفه خاليه لم تجد من يشغلها ولا تتطلب اى خبره او مؤهل ومرتباتها تصل الى خمسه الاف جنيه!!!*




govany shenoda قال:


> صدقني انا سمعت ان معها اعداديه من دبلوم
> الوظائف ديه بقي كانت فين في الدرجه !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
> ربنا يرحمنا​


معلومات صحيحه ف السيدة عائشة هى ليست حاصلة سوى على الاعدادية فقط


----------



## Molka Molkan (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: وزيره القوى العامله عائشه عبد الهادى يوجد 800الف وظيفه خاليه لم تجد من يشغلها ولا تتطلب اى خبره او مؤهل ومرتباتها تصل الى خمسه الاف جنيه!!!*

*وزيرة القوى الهبلة
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: وزيره القوى العامله عائشه عبد الهادى يوجد 800الف وظيفه خاليه لم تجد من يشغلها ولا تتطلب اى خبره او مؤهل ومرتباتها تصل الى خمسه الاف جنيه!!!*

*يا جماعة الست ببتكلم عن المرتب السنوى قبل الضرائب والتأمينات ومعونة الشتا *


----------



## anosh (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: وزيره القوى العامله عائشه عبد الهادى يوجد 800الف وظيفه خاليه لم تجد من يشغلها ولا تتطلب اى خبره او مؤهل ومرتباتها تصل الى خمسه الاف جنيه!!!*

*صحيح هم يبكى و هم يضحك 
ده اى خريج جامعه دلوقتى مش لاقى شغلانه بــــــــــ 500 جنيه 
مش 5000 جنيه ههههههههههههههههه
عجبى عليكى يادنيااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا​*


----------



## كوك (27 يناير 2011)

*رد: وزيره القوى العامله عائشه عبد الهادى يوجد 800الف وظيفه خاليه لم تجد من يشغلها ولا تتطلب اى خبره او مؤهل ومرتباتها تصل الى خمسه الاف جنيه!!!*

_*هههههههههههه*_​ 
_*ده انا اقفل المحل من بكره واروح اشتغل من  بكره  واتجوز من بعد بكره *_​ 
_*بس حد يقول العنوان*_​ 
_*ولا كلام*_​


----------



## tasoni queena (5 فبراير 2011)

*رد: وزيره القوى العامله عائشه عبد الهادى يوجد 800الف وظيفه خاليه لم تجد من يشغلها ولا تتطلب اى خبره او مؤهل ومرتباتها تصل الى خمسه الاف جنيه!!!*

شكرا لمروركم الجميل

وبعد كل ده حطوها فى الوزارة الجديدة

هيشلونا​


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (5 فبراير 2011)

*رد: وزيره القوى العامله عائشه عبد الهادى يوجد 800الف وظيفه خاليه لم تجد من يشغلها ولا تتطلب اى خبره او مؤهل ومرتباتها تصل الى خمسه الاف جنيه!!!*

هل ذكرت سيادة الوزيرة ، المكان الذى توجد فيه هذه الوظائف ؟؟؟
فلعلها فى الجنة مثلاً
أو فى قارة أطلنتس !!!!( هى إسمها كده برضوه)


----------



## MIKEL MIK (5 فبراير 2011)

*رد: وزيره القوى العامله عائشه عبد الهادى يوجد 800الف وظيفه خاليه لم تجد من يشغلها ولا تتطلب اى خبره او مؤهل ومرتباتها تصل الى خمسه الاف جنيه!!!*




صوت صارخ قال:


> *مؤهل وزيرتنا المصونة دبلوم تجارة ...... بجد مش هزار
> 
> فالخطأ وارد يا سادة ............ وجل من لا يُخطئ .... وربنا يجعله عامر يا ست ... *




*ياريت دبلوم استاذي العزيز

معاها اعداديه فقط !!​*


----------



## tasoni queena (7 فبراير 2011)

*رد: وزيره القوى العامله عائشه عبد الهادى يوجد 800الف وظيفه خاليه لم تجد من يشغلها ولا تتطلب اى خبره او مؤهل ومرتباتها تصل الى خمسه الاف جنيه!!!*




> هل ذكرت سيادة الوزيرة ، المكان الذى توجد فيه هذه الوظائف ؟؟؟
> فلعلها فى الجنة مثلاً
> أو فى قارة أطلنتس !!!!( هى إسمها كده برضوه)


 
الوظائف موجوده والحمد لله

ده تقصير منكم فى انكوا تدورا عليها

انتوا السبب ههههههههههههه
​شكرا استاذ مكرم​


----------



## tasoni queena (7 فبراير 2011)

*رد: وزيره القوى العامله عائشه عبد الهادى يوجد 800الف وظيفه خاليه لم تجد من يشغلها ولا تتطلب اى خبره او مؤهل ومرتباتها تصل الى خمسه الاف جنيه!!!*




> ياريت دبلوم استاذي العزيز
> 
> معاها اعداديه فقط !!


 
اعدادية !!!!!
​ده على كده احنا نمسك رئاسة الجمهورية​


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 فبراير 2011)

*رد: وزيره القوى العامله عائشه عبد الهادى يوجد 800الف وظيفه خاليه لم تجد من يشغلها ولا تتطلب اى خبره او مؤهل ومرتباتها تصل الى خمسه الاف جنيه!!!*

*شوفتوا بقى اهو طلع الشعب هو اللى مفترى وظالم وحق الحكومه تطالب بتغييره ههههه*


----------



## صوت صارخ (7 فبراير 2011)

*رد: وزيره القوى العامله عائشه عبد الهادى يوجد 800الف وظيفه خاليه لم تجد من يشغلها ولا تتطلب اى خبره او مؤهل ومرتباتها تصل الى خمسه الاف جنيه!!!*

*طلب كل وزير من المطار تجهيز طائرة خاصة ليهرب من مصر ...... ثم أتصل مبارك بالمطار فرد عليه المسئول بعفوية: طائرتك جاهزة يا فندم .... فرد عليه مبارك ساخرا: أريد طائرات لأن الشعب عايز يرحل .......

تظاهر مبارك أمام المحكمة الدستوريا حاملا يافطة: مطلوب تغيير الشعب !!!!!  *


----------



## tasoni queena (9 فبراير 2011)

*رد: وزيره القوى العامله عائشه عبد الهادى يوجد 800الف وظيفه خاليه لم تجد من يشغلها ولا تتطلب اى خبره او مؤهل ومرتباتها تصل الى خمسه الاف جنيه!!!*

*



شوفتوا بقى اهو طلع الشعب هو اللى مفترى وظالم وحق الحكومه تطالب بتغييره ههههه

أنقر للتوسيع...


ههههههههههههه وفى شغل والمواصلات سهلة

احنا اللى ظلما

شكرا دونا لردك الجميل​​​​*​


----------



## tasoni queena (9 فبراير 2011)

*رد: وزيره القوى العامله عائشه عبد الهادى يوجد 800الف وظيفه خاليه لم تجد من يشغلها ولا تتطلب اى خبره او مؤهل ومرتباتها تصل الى خمسه الاف جنيه!!!*

*



طلب كل وزير من المطار تجهيز طائرة خاصة ليهرب من مصر ...... ثم أتصل مبارك بالمطار فرد عليه المسئول بعفوية: طائرتك جاهزة يا فندم .... فرد عليه مبارك ساخرا: أريد طائرات لأن الشعب عايز يرحل .......

تظاهر مبارك أمام المحكمة الدستوريا حاملا يافطة: مطلوب تغيير الشعب !!!!! 

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
ههههههههههه هو برده قاعد

مفيش فايدة

شكرا استاذ صوت صارخ لردك الجميل​​​​*​


----------



## احلى ديانة (9 فبراير 2011)

*رد: وزيره القوى العامله عائشه عبد الهادى يوجد 800الف وظيفه خاليه لم تجد من يشغلها ولا تتطلب اى خبره او مؤهل ومرتباتها تصل الى خمسه الاف جنيه!!!*

يا جدعان مش تقولوا
وانا الى ظالم البلد
وقاعد فى البيت ليا 8 شهور 

حقك عليا يا بلد​


----------



## tasoni queena (9 فبراير 2011)

*رد: وزيره القوى العامله عائشه عبد الهادى يوجد 800الف وظيفه خاليه لم تجد من يشغلها ولا تتطلب اى خبره او مؤهل ومرتباتها تصل الى خمسه الاف جنيه!!!*




> يا جدعان مش تقولوا
> وانا الى ظالم البلد
> وقاعد فى البيت ليا 8 شهور
> 
> حقك عليا يا بلد


 
ياااااااا ظاااااااالم ههههههههههه
​شكرا فادى لردك الجميل​


----------



## احلى ديانة (9 فبراير 2011)

*رد: وزيره القوى العامله عائشه عبد الهادى يوجد 800الف وظيفه خاليه لم تجد من يشغلها ولا تتطلب اى خبره او مؤهل ومرتباتها تصل الى خمسه الاف جنيه!!!*

دا انا هتقدم لمحاكمة عسكرية بالى عملتة دة​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (10 فبراير 2011)

*رد: وزيره القوى العامله عائشه عبد الهادى يوجد 800الف وظيفه خاليه لم تجد من يشغلها ولا تتطلب اى خبره او مؤهل ومرتباتها تصل الى خمسه الاف جنيه!!!*

يا جماعة بتقول مرتب 5000جنيه
بس ما قالتش 5000 جنيه فى الشهر و لا فى السنة 
طبعا تفرق كتير لأن لو فى السنة 
يبقى مرتب الشهر فى حدود 415 جنيه


----------



## R0O0O0KY (10 فبراير 2011)

*رد: وزيره القوى العامله عائشه عبد الهادى يوجد 800الف وظيفه خاليه لم تجد من يشغلها ولا تتطلب اى خبره او مؤهل ومرتباتها تصل الى خمسه الاف جنيه!!!*

*وظيفة لا تتطلب اي خبرة او مؤهل و مرتبها يوصل 5000 جنية :thnk0001:

تبقي البطيخة :smile02

ميرسي يا تاسوني علي الخبر الي مش مستفز خاااااااااالص​*


----------



## tasoni queena (10 فبراير 2011)

*رد: وزيره القوى العامله عائشه عبد الهادى يوجد 800الف وظيفه خاليه لم تجد من يشغلها ولا تتطلب اى خبره او مؤهل ومرتباتها تصل الى خمسه الاف جنيه!!!*




> دا انا هتقدم لمحاكمة عسكرية بالى عملتة دة


 
هنقيم عليك الحد ههههههههه


----------



## tasoni queena (10 فبراير 2011)

*رد: وزيره القوى العامله عائشه عبد الهادى يوجد 800الف وظيفه خاليه لم تجد من يشغلها ولا تتطلب اى خبره او مؤهل ومرتباتها تصل الى خمسه الاف جنيه!!!*




> يا جماعة بتقول مرتب 5000جنيه
> بس ما قالتش 5000 جنيه فى الشهر و لا فى السنة
> طبعا تفرق كتير لأن لو فى السنة
> يبقى مرتب الشهر فى حدود 415 جنيه


 
5000 كل اول عمر هههههههههه

شكرا ايرينى لردك الجميل​​​


----------



## tasoni queena (10 فبراير 2011)

*رد: وزيره القوى العامله عائشه عبد الهادى يوجد 800الف وظيفه خاليه لم تجد من يشغلها ولا تتطلب اى خبره او مؤهل ومرتباتها تصل الى خمسه الاف جنيه!!!*



> وظيفة لا تتطلب اي خبرة او مؤهل و مرتبها يوصل 5000 جنية :thnk0001:
> 
> تبقي البطيخة :smile02
> 
> ميرسي يا تاسوني علي الخبر الي مش مستفز خاااااااااالص​


 
غلط الاجابة رقم محمد منير ههههههههه

نونونو مش مستفز ابدا ههههههه

شكرا روكى لردك الجميل​


----------



## النهيسى (10 فبراير 2011)

*رد: وزيره القوى العامله عائشه عبد الهادى يوجد 800الف وظيفه خاليه لم تجد من يشغلها ولا تتطلب اى خبره او مؤهل ومرتباتها تصل الى خمسه الاف جنيه!!!*

كلامها صحيح . بدليل أن أجر الوظيفه 5000 جنيه
فى حين أننى مدير عام وماهيتى 750 جنيه
والناس عندنا متبهدله مش عارفه تقدم الأوراق فين ؟
مره يقولوا مكتب العمل ومره يقولوا البريد
وعجبــــــــــــــى
بتضحك عليهم لتهدئه الأمور
------------------------
*شكرا للخبر والمجهود*


----------



## falfal (10 فبراير 2011)

*رد: وزيره القوى العامله عائشه عبد الهادى يوجد 800الف وظيفه خاليه لم تجد من يشغلها ولا تتطلب اى خبره او مؤهل ومرتباتها تصل الى خمسه الاف جنيه!!!*

انا من راى mr_mr وظيفة من غير مؤهل واضح ب5000جنيه تبقى اية حرامى والاهم انة فجأة ظهرت وظائف فى الحكومة...ربنا يرحمنا


----------



## tasoni queena (10 فبراير 2011)

*رد: وزيره القوى العامله عائشه عبد الهادى يوجد 800الف وظيفه خاليه لم تجد من يشغلها ولا تتطلب اى خبره او مؤهل ومرتباتها تصل الى خمسه الاف جنيه!!!*




> كلامها صحيح . بدليل أن أجر الوظيفه 5000 جنيه
> فى حين أننى مدير عام وماهيتى 750 جنيه
> والناس عندنا متبهدله مش عارفه تقدم الأوراق فين ؟
> مره يقولوا مكتب العمل ومره يقولوا البريد
> ...


 
اسوء شيئ فى الحكومة

انهم فاكرين انهم اذكياء وباقى الشعب غبى او مغيب
​شكرا استاذ نهيسى لردك الرائع​​​


----------



## tasoni queena (10 فبراير 2011)

*رد: وزيره القوى العامله عائشه عبد الهادى يوجد 800الف وظيفه خاليه لم تجد من يشغلها ولا تتطلب اى خبره او مؤهل ومرتباتها تصل الى خمسه الاف جنيه!!!*




> انا من راى mr_mr وظيفة من غير مؤهل واضح ب5000جنيه تبقى اية حرامى والاهم انة فجأة ظهرت وظائف فى الحكومة...ربنا يرحمنا



تمام هو ده اللى مضايقنى

تعرف انا سمعت من الاخبار ان الرئيس هيوفر 2 مليون فرصة عمل

هيقدر يوفرهم فى كام يوم

طب لما الموضوع سهل كده ليه سايب الناس كده من غير عمل

لما هو سهل ويقدر يعمله

شكرا  falfal كتير لردك الجميل​​


----------

